# Noahs Arc Venomous Display Today



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Pete Blake of The Reptile Zone in Filton is Doing Venomous Displays at Nohas Arc in Wraxall nr Bristol, today we had the pleasure of visiting (what a lovely place !!) and watching both displays which were both fascinating and informative and hopefully dispelled a few myths among the viewing public).....

so I took loads of pictures to bore you all with (all taken through perspex so sorry about the quality)............


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## dandeftones (Mar 18, 2008)

*hi*

wowww that looked like a good day out good photo as well


----------



## Viper (May 10, 2008)

Awesome mate !!


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

*Brilliant Day Out*

It was fantastic seeing the talks by Pete:notworthy: today. His team with him did a cracking job and it was really nice to see the crowd of children and adults all taking interest in the snakes and the talk.

As for Noah's Ark Zoo Farm (BS48 1PG), well that was bloody good to.

Pete's Reptile Talks are on all week, so if you get the chance take the kids as it well worth the visit.


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Bummer I missed you Julia, I was there yesterday and will be there either tomorrow or Friday too.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Angi said:


> Bummer I missed you Julia, I was there yesterday and will be there either tomorrow or Friday too.


wont be out again this week severe lack of £££ and a really nasty bad throat and backs gonna curb me for a while 

will try and get up in a week or so when the cheques cleared and come and say hi....perhaps we can talk pete in to firing up the BBQ :lol2:


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

why do i have to be working full time this week! sorry i can't be there guys!


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

looks good, love the pic of "pete the welder man" lol lol

was just thinking it must be about time for another RZBBQ !

N


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

C'mon pete when are we having another barbecue??????:lol2::flrt:


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

think never is the answer to that one


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

leptophis said:


> think never is the answer to that one


 
 Rotten sod.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

i think we should club together and get pete this :Na_Na_Na_Na:










N


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

you wouldnt be the first


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

Nerys said:


> looks good, love the pic of "pete the welder man" lol lol


i thought he looked more like a ghostbuster!


----------



## Starshine Tara (Jun 22, 2008)

I saw the show today - having turned up too late on Thursday! :lol2: - it was really cool.

Tom and Brian were the consumate professionals with those beautiful but deadly animals and 'MC Pete' was most impressive with his microphone skills!

:no1:

Tara xxx

p.s. Can I have 50% off my next snake now? :flrt:


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Nerys said:


> i think we should club together and get pete this :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I love it Nerys, great idea


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

ohh i cant believe i missed it!

glad you guys had a good day out, looked awesome! 


xxxx


----------



## spiderman (Feb 12, 2005)

wohic said:


>


Brian, would that by any chance be tom behind you? or have you sat on gabby:lol2:

mmmm Raj is so sexy:flrt:


----------



## Bri. (Mar 16, 2008)

Not been over to Noah's Arc myself, but the wife took the kids over a few years ago. Do they still do the religious talk bit with some of the displays ? The kids enjoyed themselves, but found the religion side a bit OTT.


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

spiderman said:


> Brian, would that by any chance be tom behind you? or have you sat on gabby:lol2:


LOL, that was actually Brians expression after we told him that he'll be doing all the talking for the shows next year....


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

see i thought tom was


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

leptophis said:


> see i thought tom was


 
I told you pete, i cant talk infront of crowds, i get stage-fright.......: victory:


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

doesent seem to bother you when ur doing your other job , stripping in clubs


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

:'(, Why do I miss all the cool things, 

Wooo, looks like you had a blast guys, And yes, deffo another barbe, You know you want to Pete, 
I promise i wont talk you to death


----------



## muru (Apr 27, 2008)

> doesent seem to bother you when ur doing your other job , stripping in clubs


something about flamingo's gives tom that extra....spark:whip:


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

Come one guys, i appreciate the fact that you think im good-looking enough to be a stripper, but we ALL know kayleigh would never allow it......


----------



## muru (Apr 27, 2008)

a quick note to rfuk that flamingo's isnt a hetrosexual bar, tom, as long as you enjoy it mate, thats all that matters:thumb:


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

its right up his street with the interests he has


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

muru said:


> a quick note to rfuk that flamingo's isnt a hetrosexual bar, tom, as long as you enjoy it mate, thats all that matters:thumb:


You seem to know a lot about this place ryan, i guess you can visit it regularly without getting hassled, looking like a girl and all with your long golden hair :lol2:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Is this Tom on his day off ???


----------



## muru (Apr 27, 2008)

haha, i think it might be yea, tom, if you didnt go on about flamingo's all the time i woulnt be reminded of it all the time lol, and your just jealous of my georgeus golden locks, anyway, stop changing the subject lol, its all about you:2thumb:


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

hey you leave our favourite snail expert alone i think its laudable he works hard as a stripper as well, does explain why he likes thailand so much though


----------

